# Are expensive decoys worth the money?



## skyblaster (Oct 26, 2001)

Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

I’ve got the DSD flock and my dad and I have had some great experiences with them. The birds do not always come in, and that is generally when they have a group of hens. It definitely pays to be on location no matter what type of dekes you have. That said they are the most realistic decoy I have found and in my opinion worth the money. They seem to be quite durable and should last the rest of my lifetime (29).


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

DSD’s flat out hold birds in the decoys. Has a tom in the decoys for over 20 minutes before I shot him this year. I can’t count how many birds have died over the DSD’s but the fact that birds can literally act 100% natural for a long time in them while waiting for more birds/your target bird to come in while the others feed/breed/do what turkeys do is enough for me to pull the trigger on quality decoys. I own 4 DSD’s and I must say it’s addicting buying them.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

MasterBaiters said:


> I really think decoys are for the hunters and not the turkeys


The OP was asking if expensive decoys were worth it not if he should hunt with. Let's spare him a lecture on how he should be hunting and just let him hunt the way he wants to.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

I have been turkey hunting in several states for the past couple decades. Hunt mostly in the woods on the properties where I have permission. Bot a DSD upright hen two years ago. GAME CHANGER in my world. Will be adding a DSD jake for my 234 hunt, for field setups.

WORTH IT-TOTALLY.


----------



## MasterBaiters (Jul 13, 2017)

d_rek said:


> The OP was asking if expensive decoys were worth it not if he should hunt with. Let's spare him a lecture on how he should be hunting and just let him hunt the way he wants to.


lol,well Commemorative Bucks might be were the truth is,as iam not counting but in excess of 20 entries,iam sure its those decoys!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

MasterBaiters said:


> lol,well Commemorative Bucks might be were the truth is,as iam not counting but in excess of 20 entries,iam sure its those decoys!


Good Job
70" Club ?

L & O


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

d_rek said:


> After owning 3 avian X decoys that all eventually leaked I wish I would have just saved up for solid foam decoys like Dave Smith
> 
> You can’t use fix a flat on them because the valve is not like a bike tire and there is no tube in them. It’s really amazing they actually seal and hold air at all.
> 
> ...


They replaced my 4 year old hen decoy no questions asked. My fill valve failed as well. Very good customer service.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

jayzbird said:


> They replaced my 4 year old hen decoy no questions asked. My fill valve failed as well. Very good customer service.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


You’re joking right? When I had issues with mine 3-4 years ago I couldn’t even get ahold of customer service after repeated emails/phone calls. I eventually gave up. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

DSD has taken care of me a couple times, no questions asked. Just pay shipping to get the deke there, they do their fix ups and ship it back. Great service!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I had other cheaper dekes for years before I spent the money on some DSD"s that some guys that really know their stuff suggested. Started taking my son & nephew hunting 3 years ago & I believe they have definitely helped hold the turkeys in position longer than my old one's did. 







































PS: that 3/4 strut Jake DSD is deadly


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

My buddy lent me his set up for this morning. Not sure the brand, but I love the movement on it. And he put real wings on it from a bird his dad shot. Looks so real I want to shoot it really bad!!!


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

Playin' Hooky said:


> DSD jake and an upright hen on the ground equals blind gobbler rage!
> 
> They have been well worth the $ spent.
> 
> I’m looking to sell my old jake. Pm if interested.


PM sent yesterday.


----------

